# The New Sirius Lineup



## Ken S

The update went out early this morning...

http://www.sirius.com/newlineup

In case you can't get to the Sirius site, another source located here: http://www.ocsparta.com/mh70/siriuschannelguide111208.pdf


----------



## Bill R

I liked the difference between XM and Sirius especially on the decade channels where they had different "personalities". Now that they have combined, DISH and DirecTV carry (about) the same Sirius XM lineup. That may change soon. DirecTV is adding some DMX channels. I wish that they would drop the whole Sirius XM package and add all the DMX (or Urge) music channels. It would be nice to have unique music packages on each service.


----------



## sacalait

The only thing I see that would cause me to dislike DMX Music over the current XM channels is the 50's channel.

I grew up listening to 50's music, not by choice, but by the fact that my dad was/is a 50's teen. So I have all of his 45's and grew fond of the music. Looking at the DMX guide on their site, I don't see anything close (unless I missed it). The have an "Oldies" channel, but the description says its from the time the Beatles appeared on Sullivan to the 70's. That does not appeal to me at all.


----------



## aaronbud

I have a feeling I will miss Buzzsaw, my fave channel on Sirius. Before this change we didn't have to share it with AC/DC radio either, so it's like we lost a channel temporarily. My wife loved Big 80's and it changed as well. Hopefully the new channels won't be sooooo much different.....


----------



## BillJ

As long as they don't mess with my E Street Radio I'm happy.


----------



## butters

sacalait said:


> The only thing I see that would cause me to dislike DMX Music over the current XM channels is the 50's channel.
> 
> I grew up listening to 50's music, not by choice, but by the fact that my dad was/is a 50's teen. So I have all of his 45's and grew fond of the music. Looking at the DMX guide on their site, I don't see anything close (unless I missed it). The have an "Oldies" channel, but the description says its from the time the Beatles appeared on Sullivan to the 70's. That does not appeal to me at all.


What about the "50's on 5" channel? Looks like that is on both line-ups and plays 50's pop hits.


----------



## sorahl

i still don't get what this really means to us tho.
I mean. i have my xm radio's i don't wnat to change the radios (can't in one case) 
what is going to happen to my channels? it's very unclear.


----------



## mjones73

There was a new line announced for XM based radios also - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=145010


----------



## Chuck W

Ugh, they got rid of one of my favorite channels with Siruis... Buzzsaw. Boneyard, if it returns in the same form it was on XM, is absolutely no comparison to Buzzsaw.

Buzzsaw was the reason I actually liked Sirius. Not good at all. I wonder who decided on these changes and WHY they didn't ask for subscriber input before considering any changes.


----------



## thestaton

I'm so pissed about all these changes it's hard to think. Losing Maxim, Backspin, Punk, & Buzzsaw and who knows what else has my head spinning.

What's also a crock is Sirius subscribers where promised MLB... We got Oprah instead.


----------



## scott72

thestaton said:


> I'm so pissed about all these changes it's hard to think. Losing Maxim, Backspin, Punk, & Buzzsaw and who knows what else has my head spinning.
> 
> What's also a crock is Sirius subscribers where promised MLB... We got Oprah instead.


They're not going to give Sirius subs MLB without giving us XM subs NFL, so neither happened..


----------



## Lowry666

Hello all,
As of this morning I was a subscriber to both services and as of this evening I will not be a customer of either of them. 
I had both because I liked certain channels on both of them. Well, as of today they destroyed my favorite XM channel and with the Sirius changes and the economy, I am dumping the both. I have an 80gig Ipod and I'll now use that instead.


Lowry


----------



## 69 Z-28

Chuck W said:


> Ugh, they got rid of one of my favorite channels with Siruis... Buzzsaw. Boneyard, if it returns in the same form it was on XM, is absolutely no comparison to Buzzsaw.
> 
> Buzzsaw was the reason I actually liked Sirius. Not good at all. I wonder who decided on these changes and WHY they didn't ask for subscriber input before considering any changes.


 Same here. Wife has XM in her car and I didn't care much for Boneyard. Definitely replaced a great channel in Buzzsaw with a mediocre one. Channels 14 through 28 was the reason I have Sirius.


----------



## Lowry666

Well,
They must be having alot of cancellations, they both offered me 2 free months to keep my subscriptions. I truned them both down and cancelled both. I fell much better now.

Take care,
Lowry


----------



## thestaton

Lowry666 said:


> Well,
> They must be having alot of cancellations, they both offered me 2 free months to keep my subscriptions. I truned them both down and cancelled both. I fell much better now.
> 
> Take care,
> Lowry


thank you. I have the life time subscription so I can't do anything.


----------



## cj9788

What a bummer I lost The stobe and old school rap  

They still have litium and first wave classic alt rock 

I only have it thru Dish Network so other than the loss of the tunes it is no big deal.


----------



## pez2002

bring back xm 65 the ryhme


----------



## Jon Ellis

Also gone is Boombox 39, which had been my favorite channel in recent months. For some reason they put XM's "Pop2K" format on that channel, which is nothing like Boombox. Their website tells me that Alt Nation is similar to Boombox but they don't sound anything alike to me.

With Boombox & Backspin gone, two of the five presets on my first band are gone and there's nothing to replace them with. However, BPM sounds more to my liking than "The Beat." And at least we still have versions of Chill and Area, and both BBC's (Radio 1 and news).


----------



## bertman64

Both Disco channels lost: XM's Chrome and Sirius The Strobe, it says to listen to 70's on 7. I vote to bring back Chrome! Also Playboy on Sirius moved from 198 to 99. Buzzsaw was similar to Hair Nation and Boneyard is OK. For those that had both and say they are canceling both I understand but they say they are still losing money and most people don't want to pay 30.00 per month so you still have more than you ever dreamed possible 10 years ago. If GM and Chrysler merge you won't have as many choices either! If McDonalds merged with Jack in The Box I would dump Jumbo Jack and keep Big Mac!


----------



## DJConan

I pretty much only listened to Chill and Boombox and have been thinking of canceling service because it seems like a waste to pay $13/mo for 2 stations. Now Boombox is gone. I've listened to BPM through DirecTV in the past, but not enough to discern the differences between The System, BPM and The Move. So while driving, I'll give BPM more of a chance, but I think I will be canceling my service in a few weeks as well. 

I guess I'm not really complaining. I liked having the two stations to listen to, but felt it wasn't worth the cost. Now that I'm mostly down to one station, Sirius has made quitting an easier decision. 

Not looking forward to loading up an MP3 player and keeping it up-to-date.


----------



## Chuck W

69 Z-28 said:


> Same here. Wife has XM in her car and I didn't care much for Boneyard. Definitely replaced a great channel in Buzzsaw with a mediocre one. Channels 14 through 28 was the reason I have Sirius.


I sent them a pretty scathing email about the channel changes(with emphasis on Buzzsaw, but just the changes in general). What PO's me about this is that it was decided pretty much WITHOUT listener input, whatsoever and sprung on us without any real warning.

What PO's me even more is I just(2 weeks ago) reupped with them for another year on one of our cars. Right after I reupped I find my car's radio does not support adding the best of XM and now this.

I actually went to unsubscribe anyway and conveniently the manage account page is down... I wonder why?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

They managed to screw it up for almost all, didn't they?

I love how the XM guys (like me) and the SIRI guys (like you) are all upset. Only a genius could have pulled that one off.

Ughh!


----------



## Grydlok

I called in to unsubscribe. My 3 year run in a sat radio is over. I'll just load music in my MP3 player again.


----------



## Steady Teddy

I used to listen to Indie Talk a lot and ,so far, I'm not that thrilled with POTUS. I'm glad they kept Pete Dominic and Ron Silver, but the rest of POTUS sounds boring.


----------



## theninny

Bring back my uncensored hip hop nation! Why have sat radio if everything is censored? Its like listening to a FM station.


----------



## pigskins

I would love to join the rest of you and cancel my subscription, actually 3 of them. Is there an alternative, other than an MP3 player? I really enjoy commercial-free music and I love being able to pretty much find whatever type of music I'm in the mood for. I don't suppose there are devices that pick up internet radio over wi-fi? And if thre are, I don't suppose they have access to the sports programming that satellite provides??? Would be too easy.


----------



## max1

When I was looking at Sirius Website-I noticed they didn't have barry williams listed so can I assume he is no longer there? Looks like we now have casey for the top 40 countdown. Am happy to hear Magic Matt on 70's. I am glad to hear Rick Stacy on the 80's in the am and goodman is on weekends and I like the fact that we now have the Blend it's a great channel I also like escape as well. I plan to keep my sub for now it's better than our FM here.--Rick Stacy took over the morning slot-Mark Goodman is now on in the afternoons-Nina Blackwood has 4 start time and alan hunter is now on 11-4 or something like that . I think Barry williams is now on the weekends only.


----------



## mjones73

I ended up putting my account on a two month hold while I wait to see if they bring back the stations I want. It was suggested to avoid paying a reactivation fee. I set a reminding on my cell phone to remind me when to call to cancel so I don't end up getting charged again.

I'd be curious how many cancellations, holds, and/or free months they've handed out in the past 24 hours.


----------



## usmcbob55

If you're in your car longer than 10 minutes I don't know how you could cancel. I've tried a few times over the years but I've never lasted longer than a few days.

P.S. The only two things I missed about XM was the Roadie and 90's on 9. I'm real FIRED UP to get that over that kinda 90's/kinda pop/kinda crappy channel Sirius had on 9. Not as excited about the other changes, but we'll see.


----------



## djlong

Cinemagic is gone! Allegedly it's coming back on 1/1/09

They changed the names of just about every music channel I listen to (now it's Classic Vinyl, Classic Rewind - I think "Deep tracks" is the only one that didn't get a name change)


----------



## Ken S

wilbur_the_goose said:


> They managed to screw it up for almost all, didn't they?
> 
> I love how the XM guys (like me) and the SIRI guys (like you) are all upset. Only a genius could have pulled that one off.
> 
> Ughh!


I wouldn't go that far...the millions that subscribed for Howard Stern and some of the sports aren't affected at all...actually on the Sirius side we got Maddog Radio and Sporting News added.

I think we'll see more changes over the coming year especially once the dual service radios start to roll out early in 2009.


----------



## Deke Rivers

personally I like the merger..some of Sirius channels were getting really shallow as far as playlists..like The Vault
Deep tracks is far better than The Vault and we got rid of one of the most annoying morning Djs with it (a bonus)
I also like Xm's Jazz station too


----------



## DJConan

You know, I have the S50 and if it weren't for the buffering and storing of top 3 channels along with the ability to save songs I like, I think I would have canceled by now. I find myself mostly listening to my saved songs already, but I like to skip through the buffer to stop at a song I like. 

I was thinking about the ala carte option, but I would have to replace my radio. That would require the Stiletto 2 to keep the features I like from the S50. Maybe I can look around and find a good deal on a new radio, but I'm not sure I want to spend that much on a new radio so I can save $7/mo in service. This is frustrating.


----------



## archer75

What i'd like to see them do is merge all their content on both XM and Sirius and then broadcast the same across both. Everybody gets everything.

However i'm fine with the changes. What I listen to has either been renamed or moved to another channel but it's still there. So the biggest change for me is figuring out where I put my stereo manual so I can reprogram my presets.


----------



## aaronbud

scott72 said:


> They're not going to give Sirius subs MLB without giving us XM subs NFL, so neither happened..


My bet is MLB will be available to us Sirius folks next season, but we will have to pay even more for the "ultra ultimate best of XM".


----------



## paulman182

archer75 said:


> What i'd like to see them do is merge all their content on both XM and Sirius and then broadcast the same across both. Everybody gets everything.


But also think about the possiblility of everyone having a dual-system receiver and then NO duplication would be necesary, and everyone would have 350 (or whatever) unique channels...


----------



## JMII

Jon Ellis said:


> With Boombox & Backspin gone, two of the five presets on my first band are gone and there's nothing to replace them with. However, BPM sounds more to my liking than "The Beat." And at least we still have versions of Chill and Area, and both BBC's (Radio 1 and news).


Same here 

Boombox used to be really good, then it got sloppy, then somewhat better, then downright horrible (rock remixes? WTF), now its totally gone. Gee thanks.

Backspin was GREAT, now its gone too... very say 

Everyone on the Sirius forums always said "BPM is better then The Beat, you'll see" and since I had access to XM's channels thru DirecTV I already knew this would be an improvement. Face it the Electronic/Dance selection has been gutted, no more Strobe, no more Boombox, no more Remix (pre-dates Boombox), no more Chrome, no more System. Not everyone listens to Rock or Pop... is management not aware of this?

I was hoping with merger (and ala-cart option) we would able to mix-n-match Sirius channels and XM channels, but instead they are condensing everything down into one more focused (read: mainstream) channel list. For now I'm just thankful that 1st Wave survived as its much better then XM's Fred.

Overall the changes suck big time... however I was driving my wife's non-sirius-equipped vehicle and local FM radio is completely worthless! I simply can't listen to it at all, so I'm keeping my Sirius account.


----------



## Retro

"Did you ever get the feeling there was something going on that you didn't know about" - A quote from Diner i think...

Anyway, What i see is a gradual combining of similar channels and changing of names so both services eventually have the same lineup, cutting down on many duplicate feeds of formats with minimal song difference.. 

That being said i see Sirius/XM (whatever the official name is now) coming out with a new receiver that can handle either service and then after a couple of years of those infiltrating the market a slight revision of some of the channels we miss or don't like...

I think they are trying to make the merger/conversion as painless as possible, but i know the secret of failure is trying to please everyone, so that will be impossible.. The best thing to do is email them about what you don't like and what you do like about the new channels so they know we are passionate about our music!


----------



## terron

JMII said:


> a la-cart option


I called this about 15 minutes after my wife told me about this wonderful idea Sirius and XM came up with to appease the FCC. That was just sweet nothings to get the merger approved, they never had any intention of going through with it. I am so disappointed with this lineup change.

I probably would have pulled the trigger and cancelled if they would have replaced Octane with Squizz. I pulled out the Bose radio in my Altima since I couldn't get a Sirius tuner in it. Squizz sucks that hard. I think what I hated most about that station were the HILARIOUS mini-commercials which were not actually hilarious.

Ok done ranting.. for now


----------



## ajc68

I guess I'm one of the rare people that actually gained a little out of this. I still have all the music stations that I listen to, plus getting _Deep Tracks_ in place of _The Vault_ is a bonus. Also, with the _Best of XM_, I now get more sports, including _Pac-10 football_.

The two services are nearly identical now. The music is almost identical across the board with only a few unique stations on each service. The areas that have the most difference are in the _Talk, News & NPR_, _Entertainment_ and _Sports_ categories.


----------



## kc1ih

I’m a Sirius subscriber with two radios. I am very disappointed that they canceled Sirius Disorder, which was my favorite channel. I do understand that some of the specialty programs that were on Disorder will be going to other channels, so that helps some.

I was also hoping that The Village from XM would wind up on Sirius too, but that is not to be at least for now. Since 29 (The Loft) and 30 (Coffeehouse) are so similar, I wish they would get rid of Coffeehouse and put The Village on Channel 30.


----------



## deadrody

Well, I withheld judgement until now. They are officially trying to screw satellite radio users. When you match the other channels like the Grateful Dead channel, and withhold O&A and Howard Stern for additional unnecessary "Best of" subscription fees, they are blatantly ripping off customers. Pricks.


----------



## deadrody

archer75 said:


> What i'd like to see them do is merge all their content on both XM and Sirius and then broadcast the same across both. Everybody gets everything.
> 
> However i'm fine with the changes. What I listen to has either been renamed or moved to another channel but it's still there. So the biggest change for me is figuring out where I put my stereo manual so I can reprogram my presets.


Yeah, that would be great. But then they couldn't rip us off.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Yeah the Best Of packages are a rip off. Both services are now so close to each other, except for what in the Best Ofs. Like I posted in the XM Line Up thread, I printed out the new line ups for both and crossed out the channels on both. The main differences is the Clear Channel content on XM and the CBC content on Sirius along with Canadian content as a whole. Maybe contractual obligations keep it that way, but there is no reason the XM and Sirius line ups can't be exactly the same sans that stuff. I also found it odd both services kept their respective Conservative, Liberal and Truckers Talk channels but yet removed unique content. The number of single artist/band channels are sickening. Elvis Radio, AC/DC Radio, Grateful Dead Channel, Led Zeppelin Radio, E Street Radio. At least Mandatory Metallica was removed, and Led Zeppelin and AC/DC are only temporary channel. I can't imagine what the future will be like in regards to these payola channels. Another brilliant trend started by Melvin.


----------



## Lord Vader

Deke Rivers said:


> personally I like the merger..some of Sirius channels were getting really shallow as far as playlists..like The Vault
> Deep tracks is far better than The Vault and we got rid of one of the most annoying morning Djs with it (a bonus)
> I also like Xm's Jazz station too


But whose playlist did they end up going with--XM's or Sirius's? XM's playlist on several channels, particularly the '70s and '80s channels, was much deeper and included lost hits rarely, if ever, heard on Sirius.


----------



## paja

Steve Mehs said:


> Yeah the Best Of packages are a rip off. Both services are now so close to each other, except for what in the Best Ofs. Like I posted in the XM Line Up thread, I printed out the new line ups for both and crossed out the channels on both. The main differences is the Clear Channel content on XM and the CBC content on Sirius along with Canadian content as a whole. Maybe contractual obligations keep it that way, but there is no reason the XM and Sirius line ups can't be exactly the same sans that stuff. I also found it odd both services kept their respective Conservative, Liberal and Truckers Talk channels but yet removed unique content. The number of single artist/band channels are sickening. Elvis Radio, AC/DC Radio, Grateful Dead Channel, Led Zeppelin Radio, E Street Radio. At least Mandatory Metallica was removed, and Led Zeppelin and AC/DC are only temporary channel. I can't imagine what the future will be like in regards to these payola channels. Another brilliant trend started by Melvin.


I couldn't agree with you more about the single artist channels. One of the worst ideas that ever hit satrad.Excuse me for a moment while i puke. O.K., back now. Can you imagine a fan of the Grateful Dead, probably the most recorded/bootlegged bands in the history of recorded music , not having enough of their own material to run their own station-and better sounding to boot? Thanks alot Mel-You A**hole!


----------



## djzack67

JMII said:


> Same here
> 
> Boombox used to be really good, then it got sloppy, then somewhat better, then downright horrible (rock remixes? WTF), now its totally gone. Gee thanks.
> 
> Backspin was GREAT, now its gone too... very say
> 
> Everyone on the Sirius forums always said "BPM is better then The Beat, you'll see" and since I had access to XM's channels thru DirecTV I already knew this would be an improvement. Face it the Electronic/Dance selection has been gutted, no more Strobe, no more Boombox, no more Remix (pre-dates Boombox), no more Chrome, no more System. Not everyone listens to Rock or Pop... is management not aware of this?
> 
> I was hoping with merger (and ala-cart option) we would able to mix-n-match Sirius channels and XM channels, but instead they are condensing everything down into one more focused (read: mainstream) channel list. For now I'm just thankful that 1st Wave survived as its much better then XM's Fred.
> 
> Overall the changes suck big time... however I was driving my wife's non-sirius-equipped vehicle and local FM radio is completely worthless! I simply can't listen to it at all, so I'm keeping my Sirius account.


So far i"m cool with most of the changes. So Far BPM is a big and better change from the Beat. And looks like there are a few more mix shows added to the daily line_up. Area sounds a bit deeper and more house then before, which I'm down with. Also the rotation schedule of mix shows on Area has been jacked up a bit with more times to listen to DJ Remix Shows

Very much missing Strobe, I miss my freestyle divas and 70's disco classics.

We will all survive....


----------



## dishlover2

i want my disco channel back sirius info 919 still advertises it oy vey
lol


----------



## Grydlok

mjones73 said:


> I ended up putting my account on a two month hold while I wait to see if they bring back the stations I want. It was suggested to avoid paying a reactivation fee. I set a reminding on my cell phone to remind me when to call to cancel so I don't end up getting charged again.
> 
> I'd be curious how many cancellations, holds, and/or free months they've handed out in the past 24 hours.


I put in a request to cancel. I got called back and offered 3 free months plus some credits to stay since they say are going to add some channels back. If backspin isn't one of them I will go through with my cancel and throw my replay unit in the James river.


----------



## cudasteelers

I can't believe they took away my buzzsaw!!!!!!!!!!! My whole universe is out of whack...I'm an assistant principal and the 'saw got me ready to go every morning. I can't believe I won't start my day with it...and my beloved Keith Roth! Last Friday morning he got me psyched for the day when he told me that Friday Happy Hour was a few hours away and that we'd soon be kicking down the cubicle walls and pissing on the industrial carpet...how will I live without this??? I love AC/DC but boneyard doesn't cut it for hard and heavy classic rock...I think I will cancel...I guess I better finally ask for an IPOD for Christmas!


----------



## WillieWildcat

BUZZSAW!!!! WHERE ART THOU?

And what the heck is RealJazz? Is it the same as PureJazz?

Grrrr.....


----------



## Steve Mehs

Real Jazz and Pure Jazz were both the same format, they both were Traditional Jazz. Sirius' Pure Jazz got cut in favor of XM's Real Jazz. Too bad Beyond Jazz was removed.


----------



## theninny

I spoke with a customer care agent. She told me to email [email protected] about the changes and what channels we would like to see back. She stated that the emails go to the corporate office in NYC.

Thanks Sirius for taking over as the moral police that XM was.


----------



## toy4two

I can't believe they killed off both companies old school hip hop channels, now all they have is cRap on Shade 45 and Hip Hop Nation. 

I canceled my subscription the same day. They offered me another free 3 monthes so I took it (after I turned down 4.99) but after 3 mo' its gonna be canceled again I've been giving these new stations a chance but I haven't heard one old school song yet, if I wanted new cRap I would listen to FM hip hop channels. :nono2: 

If they bring it back I'll re-subscribe, all my peep's are pissed too, Backspin and Rhyme were the only stations we regularily listened to


----------



## usmcbob55

I want Watercolors and Audio Visions on Sirius now. I love falling asleep to them when I voluntarily sleep on the couch.:sleeping:


----------



## since 2/96

BillJ said:


> As long as they don't mess with my E Street Radio I'm happy.


Bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMII

theninny said:


> I spoke with a customer care agent. She told me to email [email protected] about the changes and what channels we would like to see back. She stated that the emails go to the corporate office in NYC.


I fired off a nasty email. The more I look over the lineup the more its full of FAIL:

Pop = 14 channels
Rock = 21 channels
Dance/Electronic = 3, THREE that's it? Wow thanks for all the diversity.
Rap = 2 channels, they've got more classical offerings then this.

Guess SiriusXM's new tag line will be "all rock, all the time"  Do we really need FOUR rock channels devoted to individual artists 24/7? Don't get me wrong I like a few of rock channels (1st Wave, Classic Rewind, Radio Margaritaville) but 21 channels is clearly overkill


----------



## Deke Rivers

Lord Vader said:


> But whose playlist did they end up going with--XM's or Sirius's? XM's playlist on several channels, particularly the '70s and '80s channels, was much deeper and included lost hits rarely, if ever, heard on Sirius.


more Deep Tracks than former Vault which is fine by me..i never considered anything by Billy Joel or Bob Seger deep
the 60's and 70's channel are better now as well


----------



## reddice

JMII said:


> I fired off a nasty email. The more I look over the lineup the more its full of FAIL:
> 
> Pop = 14 channels
> Rock = 21 channels
> Dance/Electronic = 3, THREE that's it? Wow thanks for all the diversity.
> Rap = 2 channels, they've got more classical offerings then this.
> 
> Guess SiriusXM's new tag line will be "all rock, all the time"  Do we really need FOUR rock channels devoted to individual artists 24/7? Don't get me wrong I like a few of rock channels (1st Wave, Classic Rewind, Radio Margaritaville) but 21 channels is clearly overkill


I agree with you 100%.


----------



## hjsiemer

I am not sure if this helps, but I cancelled my Sirius and XM subscriptions, bought a "Mobile Blackbox" V6000 FM transmitter for $99 and broadcast from the output of my second Directv receiver to all of the FM radios in my house and yard. 

The device can be set to broadcast from 1 to 200mw on all frequencies from 88-108. I use 96.7 because according to radio-locator.com, it is one of the frequencies in my area that is not in use. I live at the end of a country lane about 1/4 mile from my house and when I get the mail in my car, I can receive the broadcast on my car radio (with the power set to 200mw on the black box).

I can broadcast all of the XM stations that are offered as well as any other Directv channels such as Fox News, etc. The device can also be used with an MP3 player and PC.

The second Directv receiver only costs me an extra $4.99 per month...


----------



## Tinymon

So far so good with the merger from my view. Howard, NASCAR 128, Playboy 99, Sinatra 75, BBC1, English Premier League football, FoxNews, CNN and Atlanta traffic.

Just moved a few channels around. No biggie.


----------



## jungleland

I cant' find E Street Radio...

Anyone?


----------



## Tinymon

jungleland said:


> I cant' find E Street Radio...
> 
> Anyone?


Channel 10


----------



## Tinymon

Sorry if this has been posted before in this thread...Here's the new Sirius channel lineup...

http://www.sirius.com/pdf/channelguide.pdf


----------



## jungleland

Tinymon said:


> Channel 10


I know what channel E street radio is on actual sirius radio. I'm talking about XM radio via Directv....


----------



## cpufixer1

I am too a Sirius subsciber and I'm very upset over the channel line-up. BPM is the "The Beat", there is not backspin and old school. The reason I subscribe is to hear music that I can not get on the radio. After Stern's contract is over, I'm out too.


----------



## JMII

cpufixer1 said:


> The reason I subscribe is to hear music that I can not get on the radio.


Same here. That's why I'm so bummed over the loss of Backspin and the very limited Electronic/Dance selections, guess nobody at Sirius has given a listen to http://www.di.fm/

Now that Pandora is available on the iPhone its slowly looking like internet radio might be the way to go. Just wish the quality was better. I've already got an iPod but I want to hear some new stuff every now and then. Plus I'd have to spend thousands to get my ultimate playlist... in comparison $13 a month is downright cheap for unlimited music in my car, house and streaming at work.


----------



## jtb50

I lost both channels i listened to most, Buzzsaw and the Vault. Howard Stern is not worth 21.00 a month.


----------



## ajc68

deadrody said:


> Well, I withheld judgement until now. They are officially trying to screw satellite radio users. When you match the other channels like the Grateful Dead channel, and withhold O&A and Howard Stern for additional unnecessary "Best of" subscription fees, they are blatantly ripping off customers. Pricks.


Just out of curiosity, how does a company that's losing money screw its users? I'm sure they charge a little extra for the "Best of" packages because they spent a lot of money to carry that stuff exclusively and it's a way of recouping some of it. The exclusive artist channels also bring in a revenue that just spinning music doesn't. Yet, they are still losing money and trying to keep the ship afloat. What else can they do at this point. That's why they merged in the first place. It's only been a week with the new lineup and people haven't even given them a chance to get things sorted out.

I personally want to see Satellite Radio succeed. FM is dead to me and I love the fact that I can get commercial free music, along with the Talk/News and Sports stuff that isn't available over the air.


----------



## toy4two

Backspin and The Rhyme HAVE to come back. It seems they are no longer targeting teens or people now in their 20's because they axed everything I was willing to pay for:

Old School Hip Hop
Punk
Maxim talk

Only plus is now we get NPR on XM, BUT I can listen to that for FREE over the air. Terrible terrible decisions regarding what to keep and what to axe. There should have been more input. Now it just sounds like FM radio :nono2:


----------



## Steve Mehs

> Just out of curiosity, how does a company that's losing money screw its users? I'm sure they charge a little extra for the "Best of" packages because they spent a lot of money to carry that stuff exclusively and it's a way of recouping some of it. The exclusive artist channels also bring in a revenue that just spinning music doesn't


The best of packages are a scam pure and simple. If XM and Sirius would have remained two unique services with unique lineups, okay the Best Ofs make sense, but the two services are now 90% the same, no reason the sports and talk couldn't be duplicated as well. Besides, it's not my fault XM and Sirius overpaid for stuff. I hope the douches that made Oprah and Friends and Martha Radio a reality got fired right off the bat. And if they want to recoup costs, why didn't they do it years ago. Why didn't Sirius charge extra for the NFL and Howard and why didn't XM charge extra for MLB and Oprah? This is nothing but a way to get more money, and I got suckered into it. I have no problem with paying money for stuff, I'm not cheap, up until recently I paid $50/month for radio and had no problem with that. What I do have a problem with is this obvious way of cashing in on money they spent that they didn't have.


----------



## ajc68

Steve Mehs said:


> The best of packages are a scam pure and simple. If XM and Sirius would have remained two unique services with unique lineups, okay the Best Ofs make sense, but the two services are now 90% the same, no reason the sports and talk couldn't be duplicated as well.


It's not a scam in my eyes. When I choose between the two services I found that Sirius gave me more of what I wanted. That included the NBA and NFL. The one thing that always killed me was not having the Pac-10 conference games that XM offered. Now for $2 more a month I get everything I'm after in one nice package.

I'm sure once all the contracts with their quirks have expired we'll see a universal Sirius/XM channel lineup. But there's so much more going on that we're not privy to and it will take time for things to sort themselves out.


----------



## Wayne Kjelsrud

Chuck W said:


> Ugh, they got rid of one of my favorite channels with Siruis... Buzzsaw. Boneyard, if it returns in the same form it was on XM, is absolutely no comparison to Buzzsaw.
> 
> Buzzsaw was the reason I actually liked Sirius. Not good at all. I wonder who decided on these changes and WHY they didn't ask for subscriber input before considering any changes.


I e-mailed them and told them about the same as you said here. I would encourage every one to do the same maby they will bring it back.


----------



## ajc68

Wayne Kjelsrud said:


> I e-mailed the and told them about the same as you said here. I would encourage every one to do the same maby they will bring it back.


I did as well. While not a deal breaker for me, I did listen to it from time to time.


----------



## Grydlok

toy4two said:


> Backspin and The Rhyme HAVE to come back. It seems they are no longer targeting teens or people now in their 20's because they axed everything I was willing to pay for:
> 
> Old School Hip Hop
> Punk
> Maxim talk
> 
> Only plus is now we get NPR on XM, BUT I can listen to that for FREE over the air. Terrible terrible decisions regarding what to keep and what to axe. There should have been more input. Now it just sounds like FM radio :nono2:


I have it free for three months but I can't stomach it.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> It seems they are no longer targeting teens or people now in their 20's


Good! Now maybe the service can grow up and they can get rid of the DJs who sould like they should be an an FM Top 40 station where the target demo is 12 year old girls. Being 23, Enlighten, Liquid Metal, Watercolors, 50s on 5, 60s on 6, Classic Rewind, Octane, Bone Yard, The Message suit me just fine. I'm a human being, I'm a listener, I'm NOT a demographic.


----------



## JMII

Steve Mehs said:


> I'm a human being, I'm a listener, I'm NOT a demographic.


I'm seriously considering getting the Slacker G2: http://www.slacker.com/
I've been listening alot online for the last two days and so far I'm very impressed. The best program director is YOURSELF 

If Apple offered a subscription service I'd sign up in a heartbeat, load up my two iPods and ditch my SiriusXM. The only thing I would really miss is the NFL, Howard and being able to quickly tune in for news updates. I certainly would not miss the DJs, shameless promos for other stations and constant changes to the Sirius line up where every "update/improvement" has slowly turned the service into an overpaid version of mainstream FM.


----------



## Grydlok

Steve Mehs said:


> Good! Now maybe the service can grow up and they can get rid of the DJs who sould like they should be an an FM Top 40 station where the target demo is 12 year old girls. Being 23, Enlighten, Liquid Metal, Watercolors, 50s on 5, 60s on 6, Classic Rewind, Octane, Bone Yard, The Message suit me just fine. I'm a human being, I'm a listener, I'm NOT a demographic.


I'm 35, and I listened to Backspin. That was when hip-hop was fun. Now I have to listen to stupid DJ's talk about nonsense.


----------



## pez2002

the new choices it does not bother me but they could have kept the xm channels around i am loving shade 45 but why did they have to remove raw move shade 45 to ch 69 and relaunch raw on 66


----------



## Link

I always liked Sirius better than XM. The Big 80s channel on there was far better than XMs. It seems like Sirius played more popular songs while XM didn't. The country stations like Prime Country on Sirius is better too. XM finally added a US Country channel that was similiar but again Sirius was better with Prime Country.


----------



## teacher1066

First the VOOM video channels, now this mixture of mess from radio...I guess it's time to cut back on these "services" untill the corporate world can get their acts together. 
I must be getting old because I am starting to hate change. As with so many of these mergers, they seem to be good ideas and end up being miserable realities. Thank the Lord that this overpriced Sirius radio I purchased can still receive AM and FM.


----------



## full moon

Link said:


> I always liked Sirius better than XM. The Big 80s channel on there was far better than XMs. It seems like Sirius played more popular songs while XM didn't. The country stations like Prime Country on Sirius is better too. XM finally added a US Country channel that was similiar but again Sirius was better with Prime Country.


Your right. Sirius is programmed for people that like the same 3 songs on an hourly basis..Pathetic...The playlists are for sheep..


----------



## tonyd79

scott72 said:


> They're not going to give Sirius subs MLB without giving us XM subs NFL, so neither happened..


Not quite. NFL on XM did happen. It is part of Best of Sirius and it is mostly the home feeds, but it is available.


----------



## zductive

Sirius / XM cancelled both chrome and strobe - bye bye disco.

I no longer have any reason to pay $147 per year for this service.

Does anyone have an email address for complaints or should I just CANCEL my service when it expires in February?

It is clear that Sirius management did this without getting any reasonable feedback


----------



## drx792

I was quite happy when i found out I was going to get Cinemagic on Sirius....unfortunately i tune in to discover that its holiday music till January.....


----------



## zductive

found the customer relations email from an earlier post & mailed my complaint.

Don't really need sirius since I have directv and rhapsody.


----------



## Steve Mehs

drx792 said:


> I was quite happy when i found out I was going to get Cinemagic on Sirius....unfortunately i tune in to discover that its holiday music till January.....


At least you get it back. You have to wait a month and a half for it, big deal. I'll never get back Beyond Jazz, X Country, Fine Tuning, the old Liquid Metal and the rest of the channels I lost thanks to this BS.


----------



## djlong

I'll never get "Music Lab" back and it would appear that Baseball This Morning on XM175 is now down to one, new, boring host. I thought that Mark Patrick and Buck Martinez were just taking a vacation but I heard Ed Randall introduce himself this morning as "the new guy".


----------



## cb7214

djlong said:


> I'll never get "Music Lab" back and it would appear that Baseball This Morning on XM175 is now down to one, new, boring host. I thought that Mark Patrick and Buck Martinez were just taking a vacation but I heard Ed Randall introduce himself this morning as "the new guy".


I noticed that to I am wondering if Mark and Buck are gone, if so i'm am very PO'd 

I can't find anything about it on the web and nothing is mentioned on Mark's website either


----------



## ibooksrule

They could have merged and kept the channels bascily the same but let people choose say XM with all music from Sirius or XM with Sirius sports or vise versa.
I got Xm several years ago when the Torch was on. Once salem communications quit programming it the station went to crap. then went off the air. Then i fond out Sirius had the revolution but they would add U2 and others in the mix it was basically if it was a positive song it was included and of course it did not last long either. 

Then Xm started the message which mixed rock with pop christian which was ok but they never got into anything really Rock it was always softer rock songs and stuff.

I am getting frustrated with the satellite radio. They were supposed to be different then everyone else but gosh sometimes its like listening to FM radio just without commercials. 
This sucks. 
I hope the decade channels are more of what was on Xm with a wider play list but i have a feeling it wont be.


----------



## koji68

teacher1066 said:


> I must be getting old because I am starting to hate change.


Yeap. I think so. You'll start soon saying: I remember in my time when ...

You may as well start eating dinner at 4:30PM :lol:

Just joshing you!

Anyway, at first I was mad/sad about the change but I think that new format is growing on me. The new channels are not the same as the old Sirius channels but they are not just XM. They are a mix and they are evolving. I welcome the extended play lists.


----------



## bertman64

I have the Sirius S-50 that records 50 hours and have about 400 songs recorded and have a few older Metallica songs. I notice when I try to record the new Metallica from Octane that it won't do it so are some artists making Sirius stop us from recording their music or what?


----------



## DJConan

JMII said:


> I'm seriously considering getting the Slacker G2: http://www.slacker.com/
> I've been listening alot online for the last two days and so far I'm very impressed. The best program director is YOURSELF


Hey, thanks for mentioning that service. That's pretty much the same thing I've been subscribed to for a few years in LaunchCast Plus, but without the option of a portable player. I'd prefer to have that ability in LaunchCast since I have so much music rated, but the portable player from Slacker is the perfect solution for custom radio stations on-the-go. The best of LaunchCast Plus and Sirius and half the subscription fee!

I think I'm going to order the G2 tonight and drop Sirius once I have the player. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JMII

DJConan said:


> Hey, thanks for mentioning that service. I think I'm going to order the G2 tonight and drop Sirius once I have the player. Thanks for the info!


I'm really liking the service myself (even the free version) so I figured I'd pass it along. I honestly think its the only thing going that can truly compete with satrad in terms of playing stuff you love currently while still exposing you to new music constantly.

I've used Pandora in the past but they don't have a remote player other then the iPhone app (which is great, but requires a constant cell signal). Overall Slacker seems to have a wider music selection then Pandora as well as more control over your custom created stations (adding/banning artists, etc.).

Look forward to hearing if you like the G2 player. It gets good reviews online and I could easily see it replacing my iPod & Sirius once a car dock is available. As is I've duplicated my favorite playlists & preferred stations with nearly perfect Slacker versions after some tweaking. Slacker makes listening to music fun again.


----------



## pso480

That might just be because baseball is over. Let's see what happens next year. I am sure they will want more money for it.

I don't like the 50/60/70 channels now. They sound like regular FM. Sirius stuff was good.



thestaton said:


> I'm so pissed about all these changes it's hard to think. Losing Maxim, Backspin, Punk, & Buzzsaw and who knows what else has my head spinning.
> 
> What's also a crock is Sirius subscribers where promised MLB... We got Oprah instead.


----------



## paja

Steve Mehs said:


> At least you get it back. You have to wait a month and a half for it, big deal. I'll never get back Beyond Jazz, X Country, Fine Tuning, the old Liquid Metal and the rest of the channels I lost thanks to this BS.


Beyond Jazz was one of my favorite channels. What a bunch of B.S.!!!


----------



## Titleist

Well I too am disappointed and will be calling tomorrow to cancel. The channels I listened to most were backspin, chrome, buzzsaw and Maxim radio all of which got canceled. Personally I like the 80s on 8 better than the Big 80s. 

Losing most of my channels was bad enough but if any of you have 2-7 year olds you hate that KidStuff was replaced by Kids Place Live. This is a terrible switch as it does not cater to the 2-7 yr old rather it just sounds like Radio Disney with Funny DJs that well aren't funny at all.


----------



## Titleist

They must be taking a big hit because I just called to cancel and when I said the reason was "the new channel line-up is terrible" she responded by saying "I know. I have been telling everyone to please visit the website, go under contact us and email your displeasure in the new line-up." Never thought I would ever hear a CSR say that but she did!

I was transferred to another CS where she agreed also and that said they have been getting many complaints about the new line-up and are willing to give 2 free months of service while they work out a resolution. She did say many will be back online in a month or so. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## colepalmer

Dear Sirius,

I knew the merger would be bad for me, so I never supported it. These things are NEVER good for the consumer. Although I like Deep Tracks, I want The Vault as well. Real Jazz so far sounds better than Pure Jazz. Both play it way too safe, however. Cancelling Buzzsaw was a bad move. XM's 60's channel now carried on Sirius is absolutely PUTRID. Bring back the old one. Great work Sirius...the four channels I listened to the most are gone. As Sirius bought XM, I expected my favorites to remain. I also miss Kristine Stone. Inspite of my complaints, I hope you make it as terrestial radio is the worst of all.


----------



## Dolly

Titleist said:


> They must be taking a big hit because I just called to cancel and when I said the reason was "the new channel line-up is terrible" she responded by saying "I know. I have been telling everyone to please visit the website, go under contact us and email your displeasure in the new line-up." Never thought I would ever hear a CSR say that but she did!
> 
> I was transferred to another CS where she agreed also and that said they have been getting many complaints about the new line-up and are willing to give 2 free months of service while they work out a resolution. She did say many will be back online in a month or so. Crossing my fingers.


You must have been talking to Sirius because all they are doing at XM is hanging up on people I know this for a fact.
I have also read and this I don't know for a fact that XM is actually refusing to cancel subs. I don't understand how they could legally do this. But people have posted on XM Fan Forums no less that this is taking place :eek2:


----------



## Titleist

Dolly said:


> You must have been talking to Sirius because all they are doing at XM is hanging up on people I know this for a fact.
> I have also read and this I don't know for a fact that XM is actually refusing to cancel subs. I don't understand how they could legally do this. But people have posted on XM Fan Forums no less that this is taking place :eek2:


Yes I did contact Sirius. If that is going on at XM I would be livid. Unreal. :nono2:


----------



## sorahl

I've been silent so far, reading all the whines and moans.

Don't you realize that if they didn't merge both companies would have folded? Don't you realize that they may STILL fold?
Regardless of the minor changes that have happened it is STILL 1000x better terrestrial radio! 
if you really hate it... then leave.. but stop the freakin whining...


----------



## Titleist

Ok so I guess if you are unhappy you should just take it and not say anything, great way to go through life BTW. Is it better than terrestrial radio IMO not that much anymore and its a pay service.

I did voice my complaints and if you are reading the thread you know their response. If they do what they say I will stay on otherwise I will just load a couple more songs into my iPod and cancel their service.


----------



## Steve Mehs

sorahl said:


> I've been silent so far, reading all the whines and moans.
> 
> Don't you realize that if they didn't merge both companies would have folded? Don't you realize that they may STILL fold?
> Regardless of the minor changes that have happened it is STILL 1000x better terrestrial radio!
> if you really hate it... then leave.. but stop the freakin whining...


Since when are paying customers not allowed to voice their complaints? If we didn't voice our complaints, how will we ever get the word out on what we don't like? And while it may be 1000 times better then terrestrial radio, it's 1000 times worse the what I had access to a month ago. I WILL NOT leave, unless it gets really bad, and I WILL NOT stop whining. I loved XM, I loved Sirius, what and I'll never get back all the choices I had, but if I can get a few back (Nu Jazz, Alt Country, to name a few) by whining, then I will whine, ***** and moan like there's no tomorrow. Being better then terresatrial radio, really isn't saying much. I had half my listening options taken away, and you think I have no right to be pissed?


----------



## Dolly

Titleist said:


> Yes I did contact Sirius. If that is going on at XM I would be livid. Unreal. :nono2:


Yes indeed it is going on at XM. And I contacted Sirius and told the woman I was speaking with about it. She was very nice and friendly. And even said she was sorry about all the trouble at XM. I told her that she needed to pass the word up about what was going on at XM. She said she would and I hope she does. I can see some legal problems for XM with the way they have been treating people. And, of course, since the merger those legal problems would hit Sirius also. Just what the company doesn't need right now :nono:


----------



## jemplayer

This merger has been horrible. For the most part they they pandered to the rock stations and said "F" every body else. Although I feel for the Liquid Metal guys, while I'm not into the death metal they tended to play, the point of sat radio is that you get stuff like that. 

For me it was the removal of X-Country. They replaced it with the travesty called Outlaw Radio, how does Deep Purples Highway Star do with alt country? No lie around 5 to 6 am they play a lot of classic rock. And the all around increase in DJ chatter sucks. 

I would have canceled but I get if free as Im on my parents plan. 

Im sorry but anybody who thinks that we should just sit down and take it is an idiot. This is a pay service. If your paying for something and don't like it, it's your duty to either inform somebody of your displeasure or take your business else were.


----------



## DJConan

JMII said:


> Look forward to hearing if you like the G2 player. It gets good reviews online and I could easily see it replacing my iPod & Sirius once a car dock is available. As is I've duplicated my favorite playlists & preferred stations with nearly perfect Slacker versions after some tweaking. Slacker makes listening to music fun again.


I've had the G2 for about a week now and it works great. I like walking around the house listening to music and wirelessly updating my stations.  I never could keep a signal on my home kit very consistantly with Sirius. I had to move the antenna around every hour or so for some reason. With the G2, that's no longer an issue. When a song comes on that I don't feel like listening to, I skip.  I'm hearing old songs that I haven't heard for years (and never on Sirius) and new songs that are first-timers for me.

Plugging the G2 in to recharge overnight, it automatically connects in and refreshes itself. That's my favorite feature.

Like you mentioned, a car dock would be nice. In the meantime, I'm going to have to figure out some method for playing in the car. I ordered an FM transmitter, but with a rear window antenna, that could be spotty. If that doesn't work out, I'm not sure if I will get an adaptor and install it in my dash. I'm planning on getting a new car in a few months, so I don't know if it's worth the expense to add an adaptor for a few months use.


----------



## JMII

DJConan said:


> When a song comes on that I don't feel like listening to, I skip.  I'm hearing old songs that I haven't heard for years (and never on Sirius) and new songs that are first-timers for me.


Glad to hear you like it... once a car adapter is released I'll most likely add a G2 to my car 

As for FM modulators: In my experience they all suck, but I have a pretty high-end audio system in my house and car. There is just too much interference, even the good ones making your music sound like its being played over an static filled AM station :nono2:


----------



## nitty316

Quick question, do we get MLB now in Sirius with the merger?


----------



## Dolly

nitty316 said:


> Quick question, do we get MLB now in Sirius with the merger?


The answer to that appears to be yes. I say "appears" because with Sirius XM you never really know what is going to happen. Other posters were posting in another thread (sorry I can't remember which one now) that they had been dialing around and found MLB Home Plate on Sirius. I think all the sports channels are going to be available to both Sirius and XM subs.

EDIT: :lol: There is a thread with the title of MLB on Sirirus. You just have to look down the list of threads to find it.


----------

